

Don’t mix A Players with B Players - chegra
https://medium.com/p/79c7b9a92fd5

======
pedalpete
Interesting theory, but in software development, doesn't the B player learning
from the A player raise the abilities of the B player? I've learned a ton from
A player developers, though I am not convinced I will ever be one, they have
definitely helped me.

In comparison to the Korean Pilot example provided, software development is
rarely a life and death situation, where the silence of a B player will result
in the downfall of the product. We luckily have the opportunity to do a test
run and make sure everything works as we expect it to.

Lastly, how many people agree that idea guys are B players. I'll admit, I'm an
idea guy and as I already stated, I figure I'm a B player, but I didn't think
there was a relationship between the two. Thankfully, ideas guys can be as
valuable as A player developers.

